#ubuntu-youth 2013-06-17
<bipul> hello coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> hello bipul
<bipul> how are you coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> m fine bipul how about you?
<bipul> I am good.
<bipul> So how is your unbuntu loco india team.?
<coolbhavi> bipul, its good, but we as a part of loco council are contemplating few changes wrt indian team
<bipul> Show me, and allow me to do some significant contribution in ubuntu.
<coolbhavi> any specific area you are interested in?
<bipul> I am good in C,java,Networking and OS.
<bipul> You tell me, where should i start working on it.
<coolbhavi> interested in contributing to ubuntu development?
<bipul> Always.
<coolbhavi> get started at: developer.ubuntu.com/packaging-guide
<bipul> ok
<bipul> I hope you are free this time to guide me in package management
<coolbhavi> anytime :)
<bipul> Thank you.
